# Your Review On DML36SH-CAM Swivelhead Lathe



## WoodySteve (5 Oct 2013)

Hi all, im looking into buying a new Woodturning lathe as my coronet hobby lathe the bolts keep coming loose. 
what do you all think of this lathe and is it ok for bowls.

http://www.thedecoratingstore.co.uk...ries/dml36sh-cam-swivelhead-lathe-motor-13hp.

please tell me what you think before i spend my money  

regards
steve

PS by looking at the optional leg stand, it dont look safe ? i do like Record stuff, i just want a lathe thats going to last and not vibrate the bolts loose from the machine.


----------



## nev (5 Oct 2013)

well, It will definitely do bowls.
you can bolt it to a bench to prevent it going walkabout.
and its a few quid cheaper from RP

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/sw ... iate-lathe

by the time you've added the optional bowl turning att. its similar in price to

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ho ... rod886609/

which has the added advantage of being variable speed, a greater capacity over the bed and a bigger motor.

I'd say that they were your choices new at that price. they have different size threads and MT so may or may not be the same as your existing chucks etc if you have them.
I'd suggest give each supplier a ring have a chat and make your choice.


----------



## WoodySteve (6 Oct 2013)

nev":3qalkvcg said:


> well, It will definitely do bowls.
> you can bolt it to a bench to prevent it going walkabout.
> and its a few quid cheaper from RP
> 
> ...



cheers nev i will look into it tomorrow and give record and axminster a call. i might even go to my local axminster and try and get a deal.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2013)

If your nuts and bolts are working loose, just loctite them - simple.


----------



## Vic Perrin (6 Oct 2013)

WoodySteve":24enhrqt said:


> Hi all, im looking into buying a new Woodturning lathe as my coronet hobby lathe the bolts keep coming loose.
> what do you all think of this lathe and is it ok for bowls.
> 
> http://www.thedecoratingstore.co.uk...ries/dml36sh-cam-swivelhead-lathe-motor-13hp.
> ...



Hi, I brought this lathe as my first lathe including the outboard bowl turning attachment. I had it for about 18 months and had no issues with the lathe apart from the speed when trying to balance big lumps. I soon grew out of the lathe and decided to go for The Record Maxi 1 which is absolutely superb. In my own honest opinion the DLM 36 is a sound lathe but has its limitations, it depends on what you want out of it. I think that you will soon grow out of it, save up you pennies and go for a lathe that will last you forever

Regards

Vic


----------



## WoodySteve (6 Oct 2013)

phil.p":2x4uni9s said:


> If your nuts and bolts are working loose, just loctite them - simple.



all sorted now, but selling it. want something better


----------



## WoodySteve (6 Oct 2013)

Vic Perrin":3b2svtjg said:


> WoodySteve":3b2svtjg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, im looking into buying a new Woodturning lathe as my coronet hobby lathe the bolts keep coming loose.
> ...



thanks for the advice vic. i wanna buy something thats going to last, as im always in my shed woodturning, im still learning but getting better each day and love every second turning wood, 

regards
steve


----------



## sue denim (7 Oct 2013)

I acquired one of these in a job lot purchase. Happy with it generally ..but..

The tail stock alignment was way off and I had to file the seat where it sits on the bars to get it to look up a bit (used for through drilling).

I don't know if it has been assembled correctly but the tool rest between centres cannot be lowered to below centre... still thinking about that one. The knurled thumb screw for the tool rest is impossible to get tight.. will be swapped for a home made tee bolt. Otherwise quiet and capable.


----------



## nev (7 Oct 2013)

push the boat out a bit further?
record-power-cl3-professional-lathe-for-sale-t73830.html


----------



## WoodySteve (7 Oct 2013)

nev":vrer081m said:


> push the boat out a bit further?
> record-power-cl3-professional-lathe-for-sale-t73830.html



thats a bargain price. if i could get to him i would snap it up. gutted


----------

